# Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

... von denen, die wir in Deutschland angeln können jedenfalls mal..

Die einen sagen ja, wie scheu und vorsichtig Forellen (Bach, im Bach/Fluss) wären, da habe ich selber auch schon komplett andere Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die blind auf alles bissen wie Regenbogner im Puff..

Karpfen  - ein soooo schlauer Fisch...
Andere meinen: eine degenerierte Mastsau, ein Staubsauger, der den Gewässergrund leerfrisst..

Meerforelle - für die einen der Fisch der tausend Würfe - andere kennen sich aus, fahren zur richtigen Zeit und "ernten" nach dem Motto "sind sie da, beissen sie auch"... 

Das gleiche gilt für Huchen - erstmal ein seltener Fisch, von daher schwierig, klar. 
Dann gibts Angler, die sagen, auch wenn Du weisst wo er steht, hast Du ihn noch lange nicht - andere sagen, weisst Du, wo einer steht, dann hast Du ihn schon..

Zander, auch so ein Legendenfisch. Komischerweise da, wo er in guter Stückzahl vorkommt, recht einfach zu fangen (er frisst halt, was (rein)passt). 
Wo es weniger gibt, ist er scheinbar eher "zickig" und schwierig - liegts nun am Fisch oder am Vorkommen?...

Barsch ist ein bisschen anders, liegt wohl sowohl an der großen Stückzahl der Vorkommen wie auch daran, dass er fast alles frisst von Maden über Würmer bis zum Fisch - und eben die Köder, die das imitieren....
Da nimmt man Aushilfe zur Größe:
"Aaaaaaaaber die Dicken, die kriegste schwer"....
Logo, gibts ja auch wesentlich weniger - ist das aber schon ein Grund für einen "schwierigen" Fisch?

Gibt ja auch viel weniger hübsche Frauen als hässliche - schwierig sind aber alle ;-))))


Was ist denn (und natürlich: WARUM?) für euch der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch in Deutschland?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Ich behaupte die dicklippige Meeräsche. Ein übervorsichtiger Nahrungsspezialist mit einem Maul, in dem Haken nur schwer fassen und einer Kampfkraft, die mittelschweres Gerät erforderlich macht, welches zum Misstrauen der Fische so gar nicht passen will.

Fänge finden oft auf Sicht statt und erfordern übervorsichtiges Vorgehen der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

aaaah siehste - an die hab ich nicht gedacht - sicher schwierig...

Die eigentlich einfachen Fänge mit zerquetschtem Brot als Futter und Flocke oder Maden als Köder oder das ganze Brötchen mit kleinen Drillingen drumrum kennste auch?


----------



## Jose (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

der Traumfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der war richtig gut!!!

;-))))


----------



## mrgrinton (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Moin, Mefo wenn der Raps blüht ;-)
Wels ist auch so eine Sache.
"Gibt ja auch viel weniger hübsche Frauen als hässliche - schwierig sind aber alle ;-))))"
Das kann ich anstandslos so stehen lassen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## feederbrassen (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Ich würde sagen es ist der Fisch ,der es geschafft hat überhaupt erst einmal eine für seine Art stattliche Größe zu erreichen.


----------



## Sandbank (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Stichling und Gründling zB. Vor 20 Jahren ging das noch, jetzt nicht mehr.
(natürlich würden die zurückgesetzt und werden auch nicht aktiv beangelt). 

Als aktiv beangelt ist Zander und Wels bei mir/ in der Region zickig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Beim Gründling ist ja aber auch nur das Vorkommen- -früher konnteste Platz wechseln, wenn man mit Made oder Wurm unterwegs war und Gründlinge am Platz hatte..
Gabs nie so massenhaft wie Grundeln, aber gefressen haben die alles, was tierisch am Haken hing (zumindest versucht)..


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Da passt jetzt der Spruch, den ich sonst überhaupt nicht leiden kann: es kommt auf das Gewässer an.

Beim Rapfen z.B., während man sie in vielen Gewässern gut fangen kann, sind sie in anderen absolut nervenzerfetzend, weil sie einfach auf keinen Kunstköder reinfallen.

Auch gibt es in unserer Gegend einen gut metrigen Hecht, der schon fast Berühmtheit hat. Viele andere kennen ihn vom Sehen her, man kann ihn sehr oft direkt vor sich rumpaddeln gehen, er geht einfach nicht & bei niemandem ans Band.

Ganz schwierig werden dusselige Puff-Forellen, die in größeren Seen für die üblichen Vereinsveranstaltungen ausgesetzt werden ...und die Party langfristig überleben. 
Die werden mit der Zeit zu absoluten Füchsen, an denen man sich die Zähne ausbeissen kann.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Servus,

Die Schleie ist wie ich finde auch so ein "schwieriger" Fisch. In fast jedem Gewässer vorhanden aber oft sehr zickig und nur schwer gezielt zu fangen. 

Von großen Exemplaren mal ganz zu schweigen.

Grüßla


----------



## Sandbank (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Frag's Pferd nebenan, Schleien bekomm ich ans Band.
Deswegen verstehe ich den Mythos um die Schleie nicht ganz.
Jedoch, das ist sicherlich regionla recht verschieden. Schleien werden hier auch als Jungfische besetzt.


----------



## mrgrinton (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Na, da ist ja schon ein großer Teil der Fischpalette durch.
Am schwierigsten zu fangen ist der Traumfisch.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Karauschen. Es mag zwar vielleicht noch irgendwo in Ostdeuschland noch welche geben, aber diese Art ist sonst weitestgehend verdrängt, verschollen und ganz verschwunden. Ich hab in den letzten 20 Jahren keine mehr erwischt. Das war mal ganz anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Aber das ist ja nur weils wenig gibt, nicht weil sie schwierig zu angeln wären


----------



## Franz_16 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Döbel im Forellenbach sind fies. 
Ich sehe die zwar immer rumschwimmen, aber fangen ist irgendwie fast unmöglich.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja nur weils wenig gibt, nicht weil sie schwierig zu angeln wären



Ja was glaubst du, wie schwierig es ist, einen Fisch zu fangen, der nicht mehr da ist!? 

Anders herum kanns aber genau so schwierig werden. Große "Brückenforellen". Die sind da, Die fressen auch alles was ins Wasser fliegt, einschließlich Zigarettenkippen und Lungaharing... aber wehe, es hängt ein Angelschnürl an dem "etwas"!


----------



## Sandbank (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Zu den  Karauschen erzählen mir immer die "Alten" Ich selbst fing in mehr als 20 Jahren durch Zufall nur eine bei der Autobahnbrücke A19 100 m westlich  eine durch Zufall.

3 weitere Karauschen bei Püchau waren in späterer Recherche keine, sondern Giebel. Die gingen zurück, voriges Jahr wegen Karauschenschonzeit.
Verwertbar sind beide nicht, wie ich las.


----------



## DUSpinner (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der innere Schweinehund, eine sehr seltene, aber noch nicht ganz ausgestorbene Fischart der als einzigstes Lebewesen sich überall, vor allem aber auf dem Sofa, im Bett oder vor dem PC wohlfühlt.
Besonders bei Kälte, Regen , Nebel, Schnee und Eis nur sehr, sehr schwer überlistbar.
 Er tritt in Schwärmen auch gerne am frühen Morgen oder nach durchzechter Nacht auf.


  Vor allem Angelweicheier haben kaum eine Chance, ihn überlisten zu können. ;-)


----------



## jranseier (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Immer der als nächstes zu fangende Fisch.

ranseier


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der Gummifisch,den kriegt man nach einem Hänger, meist nie
wieder.


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Der Gummifisch,den kriegt man nach einem Hänger, meist nie
> wieder.



Habe schon drei Gummifische, einen Spinner sowie eine komplette Karpfenmontage gefangen|bigeyes.
Ein weißer Gufi war sogar direkt am Gummi und nicht an der abgerissenen Schnur beim Stippen gehakt.
Mein Gesicht beim Rausziehen habe ich leider nicht fotografiert:q.

Zum Thema: Wird drauf rauslaufen, dass immer die seltensten Fischarten bzw.-größen auch am seltensten gefangen werden.
Hielt früher den Zander für sehr schwer zu fangen. Die Bißausbeute ist geringer als beim Hecht. Dafür ist die Aktivität höher. 
Und alle meine Zander habe ich mit Stahlvorfach gefangen und Köfi.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Marmorkarpfen sind sehr schwer zu fangen, da sie fast nur Plankton fressen.


----------



## dosenelch (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Es gibt ohne Frage schwieriger zu beangelnde Fische, aber:
Selbst die Forellen im Puff gehen nicht längst nicht so oft wie allgemein angenommen in Kamikaze-Manier auf alles drauf, was da so ins Wasser fällt. Wenn es blöd läuft, nicht mal direkt nach dem Besatz und auch die Witterungsbedingungen eigentlich optimal sind.
Oft genug habe ich erlebt, dass die selbsternannten Superprofis mit den feinsten und ausgeklügelsten Montagen und Gerätschaften anfangs nur ein süffisantes Grinsen für das gemeine Fußvolk am Teich übrig hatten, sich dann den ganzen Tag über die Zähne an den ach so dummen Puff-Forellen ausbissen und schließlich zähneknirschend als Schneider von dannen zogen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ...

... ist eindeutig der Pappsatte Fisch ! :m


----------



## u-see fischer (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Marmorkarpfen sind sehr schwer zu fangen, da sie fast nur Plankton fressen.



Das war auch gleich mein erster Gedanke. Wachsen zu stattlichen Größen ab, sind aber regulär kaum zu fangen. Die meisten Marmor- und Silberkarpfen werden beim Spinnfischen von außen gehakt.


----------



## zokker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der Aal heute Abend.[emoji10]


----------



## Darket (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Hier habe ich Probleme mit Alanden. Sie schwimmen mir im Sommer in stattlichen Größen und großer Zahl  vor den Füßen rum und jagen die massenhaft vorhandene Brut, ignorieren aber alles, was ich ihnen vorstellen Maul werfe, ob Kunst- oder Naturköder. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Angler getroffen, der mal versehentlich beim Brassenfeedern einen gefangen hat. Es gibt alt eingesessene Angler hier, die noch nie einen erwischt haben und nicht mal dran glauben, dass es sie gibt.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Alande gehen bei uns auch bloß zufällig mal beim Karpfenanglen an den Haken. An einer Karpfenrute auch kein Erlebnis.


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ist denn (und natürlich: WARUM?) für euch der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch in Deutschland?



Also, eine Regenbogenforelle 2 Wochen nach Besatz zu fangen ist bei uns am See schon eine große Herausforderung. Wie heißt es so schön, wer zu spät kommt... |supergri


----------



## BARSCH123 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Ich wage mal zu behaupten das jeder Fisch egal welcher art einfach zu fangen ist, kommt halt nur auf die Bestandsdichte an.

Eine bestimmte Fischart zu fangen wird halt zunehmend schwieriger je geringer sie im befischten Gewässer vertreten ist.


Tl,
Chris.


----------



## volkerm (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Von dem was ich kenne- Meeräschen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Strunzfaule Hechte während der Refo-Besatzmast sind ne recht harte Nuss.

Ansonsten: 

Raubfische tagsüber in BW-Freibadgewässern. Die sich dann nachts lustig und gut wahrnehmbar einen herrauben.

Und einen als angellosen Spaziergänger, der seine Nachtaktivitätsverlagerungsvermutung verifizieren will, kräftig auslachen.

Per Funzel sieht man dann mitunter auf einmal Hechte in unmittelbarer Ufernähe. 

Die hauen dann z. T. nicht mal großartig ab - als ob die genau wissen würden, dass man ihnen hier im Düsteren per Gesetz nix anhaben kann bzw. darf.


----------



## zandertex (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Die, die nicht im gewässer vorkommen.


----------



## Jose (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

offensichtlich (hallo kati) gewässerabhängig.
meine liste führen an döbel und meeräsche.

tauchen aber auch, gewässerabhängig, als sichere brotfische auf.

beispiele:
döbel in der unteren Sieg sind abo-fische
döbel in zulauf steinbachtalsperre fette "geister", unberührbar

keine erfahrung in D, aber in P: meeräschen, in den marinas "unberührbar",  im rio carrapateira mit sardineninnereien ein rein und raus.


altersentsprechend und persönlichst würde ich hier noch backfische anführen :m


----------



## Laichzeit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

An Seesaiblingen vom Ufer hab ich mir lange die Zähne ausgebissen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der legendäre Tock _(sensitivus schepperii)_ auf Weichgrund.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Jose schrieb:


> altersentsprechend und persönlichst würde ich hier noch backfische anführen :m



Wohl wahr! 

Aber ordentliche Friedfische auf Maden im Rhein sind Dank den Grundeln, auch ein harter Brocken.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Für mich derzeit ganz klar Quappen in Norddeutschen Seen.
 Für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln.
 Ich habe nicht einmal mehr ein Ahnung was ich noch versuchen kann.
 Wer sich mit Quappen Angeln am Plöner See auskennt und das dort erfolgreich praktiziert, Ich brauch jede Hilfe die ich bekommen kann.
 Weil ich selbst zu Doof bin.:m

 Fische aus diesem Stamm habe ich zahlreich im See, nur werden sie bei uns nicht gefangen.
 Die leben und vermehren sich lustig und ungestört bei uns, so war die Ansiedlung nicht gedacht....|evil:

 Ja, ja Quappen gefangen habe ich schon einige im Fluss, Bach oder Altarm, aber eben nicht überall und Alle|gr:.


----------



## Jose (14. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Die leben und vermehren sich lustig und ungestört bei uns, so war die Ansiedlung nicht gedacht....|evil:.




@Bernd: ätschebätsche, hahahahaha


----------



## Jose (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

zusatz, fällt mir gerade wieder ein:
barben am rhein: käse aufn haken und bumm, fast immer. barbe im rhein DER anfängerfisch.

Barbe im Tarn (frankreich) in sechs wochen nur eine (1) wohl verirrte.
egal ob algenfaden, mooswürmchen oder sonstwas.


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

|kopfkrat Ja Karauschen sind da wo ich sie beangelt habe schwierig
       wenn man nicht wußte wie ,ist einfach ´ne reine 
 Nervensache .7-8 mal den Köder wieder auszuspucken bis sie endlich zugefasst haben war keine Seltenheit.
 Trotz vieler Versuche mal einen Silberkarpfen zu fangen
 ist es mir nie gelungen,Nebenfänge waren eine Möwe und eine Ente die sich das "Trägerbrot" geschnappt haben.
 Noch eine Bemerkung zum Genuß von Karauschen und Giebeln,-es ist nicht viel drann an einem 1Kg schweren Fisch
 etwas grätig aber nicht wie Bleie und Güstern aber von einem hervorragendem Eigengeschmack.


----------



## capri2 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Also den für mich seltensten Fisch (weil nur 1x und eher als Beifang) gefangen, war ein Sonnenbarsch am Neckar. Relativ kleines Maul für seien Größe und ich hatte den Biss gar nicht gespürt.. Das ist schon viele Jahre her und seitdem nicht einmal wieder einen gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Gabs früher häufig(er) (Yachthafen Heilbronn, im Frühjahr auf den Steinplatten rechts neben dem Kran unter dem Baum). Sonnten sich da, kleine Haken und ne Made, konnteste massenhaft fangen, schluckten nur immer gleich bis zum Anschlag..
Also nicht wirklich schwierig zu fangen....


----------



## Andal (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Schau ma mal, was morgen der "Hegefisch" sagt, ob er sich als schwieriger Fisch erweisen wird.


----------



## daci7 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Pff ... das kommt doch total auf das Gewässer an. Ich hab einige Fische noch nicht gefangen - Zum Beispiel 'nen Huchen oder ne Seeforelle.
|wavey:


----------



## Torskfisk (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Silberfisch finde ich schwierig, besonders bei der Wahl der Hakengröße


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Seeforelle - an die hatt ich auch noch nicht gedacht..

Zumindest ohne Boot wohl wirklich eher schwierig..


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seeforelle - an die hatt ich auch noch nicht gedacht..



 Das mit den 1000 Würfen kann ich für diese Jahr durchaus
 bestätigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

das war aber ja eigentlich die Meerforelle ;-))


----------



## Reg A. (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Marmorkarpfen sind sehr schwer zu fangen, da sie fast nur Plankton fressen.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, v.a. das mit dem Plankton nicht. An unserem See kann man die in der Dämmerung sogar rauben sehen |bigeyes
Hatte zwar erst einen als Beifang beim Spinnfischen, aber der hat ganz regulär nen kleinen GuFi genommen. 

Zum Thema: Große Döbel (60+) in klarem Wasser halte ich persönlich für extremst schwer zu fangen. Selbiges gilt für wirklich große Barsche (50+), ebenfalls in klaren Gewässern. Hatte ich beides schon des öfteren als Nachläufer, aber damit die ans Band gehen dürfen die nicht den kleinsten Verdacht haben, dass irgendwas unkoscher ist. Sind aus meiner Erfahrung auch die einzigen Fische, bei denen die Schnurstärke über Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheiden kann...


----------



## captn-ahab (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Döbel im Forellenbach sind fies.
> Ich sehe die zwar immer rumschwimmen, aber fangen ist irgendwie fast unmöglich.



Leider haben sich in den letzten 2 Jahren einige Fische eingestellt die bei mir nicht so Recht anbeissen mögen:
Hecht und Zander allen voran.

Was mir bei den Döbeln am meisten auffällt sind die "Dicken". Sie sind oft da, interessiert aber einfach zu schlau.
Sie schicken kleinere Exemplare vor und lassen die erst einmal kosten.
Erst wenn andere den Köder angegangen sind kommen sie. Fischt man dann Brot in ausreichender Größe, dann hat man eine Chance, aber da kommt oft das Problem, dass dann ein Döbel der Größe 15cm oder ein Rotauge zupackt.

Genau das ist mir am Wochenende wieder passiert. Ich zupfe an der Pose, damit sie schnell in Richtung des Brummers geht, er nimmt Fahrt auf und kurz vorher packt ein "dummes Rotauge" zu


----------



## Andal (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Bei Großsalmoniden, als Seeforellen, Huchen und den ganz großen Bachforellen ist das Wissen um Ort und Zeit das Um und Auf. Darum fangen einige wenige Spezis regelmäßig und die meisten gar nichts. Für diese Fische muss man extreme Ortskenntnisse haben und extrem viel Zeit investiert haben, damit das was wird. Von ganz grundlegenden Fehlern mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Dicke Döbel fand ich auch immer schon doof und leicht (relativ) zu fangen.

Dicke Nassfliege hinter/neben dem Kopp vom Döbel richtig "reinplatschen" lassen - fährt in vielen Fällen direkt rum und packt...


----------



## Andal (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dicke Döbel fand ich auch immer schon doof und leicht (relativ) zu fangen.



Stellenweise und dann sind sie wieder ignoranter, als irische Meeräschen. Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, dass umso schwieriger werden, je größer un klarer das Gewässer wird. Die Krönung sind dann die kapitalen "Seeaiteln" in den Alpenseen. Die fressen an den Dampferstegen zwar beinahe aus der Hand, aber eben rein gar nix mit Schnur daran.


----------



## Conchoolio (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Für mich das größte Problem in den letzten Jahren ist das Fangen von großen Döbeln auf Sicht an der Oberfläche. Sobald die irgendwas bemerken sind sie sofort weg. Kein Fisch hat mich in den letzten 3 Jahren mehr Nerven gekostet. Je klarer das Wasser, desto schwieriger wird es.

Etwas Anderes ist es wenn sie im trüben Mittelwasser stehen. Dann wird es um einiges einfacher.

Edit:
Und während ich das Schreibe sind einige Andere auch meiner Meinung


----------



## Rotbart (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Schwierigkeit des Fangens nicht an der Fischart festzumachen ist, sondern an den Bedingungen des Gewässers.


----------



## Reg A. (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dicke Döbel fand ich auch immer schon doof und leicht (relativ) zu fangen.



Döbel an sich, ja, aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe. Ich meinte welche der Kathegorie 3kg+ 
Wenn du selbst solche regelmäßig mit deiner Methode fängst, dann muss ich wohl mal ins schöne Schwabenland kommen


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Schwierigkeit des Fangens nicht an der Fischart festzumachen ist, sondern an den Bedingungen des Gewässers.


bestimmt, dazu kommt dann auch noch die methode.
die ganzen spezialisten sind bei uns tagsüber mit kirschen, schnecken, fliegen, maden, würmern, usw. auf döbel unterwegs gewesen, mit überschaubarem erfolg und wir haben nachts regelmäßig mit köderfisch richtig fette döbel rausgeholt.


----------



## jvonzun (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

In der Schweiz ist es für mich ganz klar die Seeforelle. Im Vergleich dazu springen die anderen Arten von alleine an den Haken #6


----------



## vitalMarcel (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Schleie

...sind meiner Meinung nach am schwierigsten


----------



## vermesser (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Das kommt zu sehr aufs Gewässer an- es kann verdammt schwierig sein, einen Zander in einem großen, tiefen See mit mäßigem Bestand zu fangen..an anderen Gewässern "springen sie ins Boot". Schleie genauso...es gibt Gewässer, da kriegt man die allenfalls mit leichtestem Gerät, frühstmorgens und und und...woanders fängt man sie mit schwerem Aalgerät in Rekordgrößen als Beifang.

Es ist nicht die Art, die den Fang schwierig macht, es ist das Gewässer!!


----------



## Gani (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Für mich persönlich ist der Aitel recht schwer zu fangen. In Seeham gibt es kapitale Exemplare,die man jedoch nur mit leichtester Montage fangen kann. Also kein Blei,höchstens ne 25 Monifile,so dass der Köder langsam absinken kann. Leise annähern ist Voraussetzung um die Burschen zu erwischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Döbel/Aitel im See oder klaren Wasser scheint sich aber doch langsam etwas rauszukristallisieren und von den anderen "abzusetzen"....


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Große Döbel mit Kunstköder sind für mich das Maß aller Dinge.
Mit der Brotflocke kann´s jeder.


----------



## el.Lucio (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Für *mich* ganz klar die Seeforelle in Seen wo Boote nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Seeforelle ohne Boot (schleppen) mit wenig da, weit draussen und tief dürfte auch ne richtige Herausforderung sein, das stimmt..


----------



## bombe20 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

nach aussage dieses angelprofis ist es eindeutig der zander.


----------



## Cocu (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Na dann schmeiße ich mal noch den "Ostseeschnäpel" in die Runde, der ist hier in der Trave seit 2010 millionenfach besetzt worden, auch wir Angler haben für diesen Besatz bezahlt ..., und ich habe bisher von 3 Fangmeldungen mit der Angel gehört. ;-) 



Und nun ernsthaft: Wie schon so viele angedeutet haben: zu stark abhängig vom Gewässer, um ein richtiges "Ergebnis" zu finden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Schnäpel als Freiwasserfisch ist ja auch gutes Kormoranfutter (Schlei, wo die auch massenhaft reingeschmissen wurden bei den Riesenkormorankolonien)..

Aber stimmt, da hört man auch wenig von Fängen...


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Äsche, wenn man kein Fliegenfischer ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

die kriegste doch locker mit Maden und Futterkorb.....


----------



## BERND2000 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Flundern im Süßwasser zu fangen, wenn man eben keinen Wattwurm hat ist auch noch so eine heikle Nummer.
 Geben tut es sie ja oft zahlreich.


----------



## Dunraven (15. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Andal schrieb:


> Karauschen. Es mag zwar vielleicht noch irgendwo in Ostdeuschland noch welche geben, aber diese Art ist sonst weitestgehend verdrängt, verschollen und ganz verschwunden. Ich hab in den letzten 20 Jahren keine mehr erwischt. Das war mal ganz anders.



Bin jetzt nicht sicher ob es Karausche oder Giebel war, aber in den letzten Jahren hatte ich ein paar davon. Keine Massen, aber beim Hegefischen ab Trecktief hatte ich zwei Jahre hintereinander einen zwischen 2 und 3 Pfund, und auch beim Spinnfischen hatte ich mal einen im Kanal gehakt.

Sind aber selten, nicht umsonst hat der LSFV Niedersachsen da ja auch ein Projekt laufen. http://www.lsfv-nds.de/projekte/karausche.html

Hm der schwerste ist meist der kapitale. Angeblich scheue Fische wie Schleien, die sind beim Aalangeln mit 0,30mm Schnur, 4g Pose und 6-8er Haken oft Beifang. Beißt der Fisch ohne Scheu, dann ist es meist eine Schleie. Zickt er herum und will nicht recht, ein Aal. So ist es in manchen Gewässern hier. Und auf Zander nutze ich auch gerne Stahlvorfach und hatte auch schon gute auf System mit Brassen an zwei Drillingen.
Was aber eben schwer ist, das sind die kapitalen. Ein schöner großer Brassen, den hätte ich z.B. gerne mal, oder ein richtig großes Rotauge. Natürlich auch einen kapitalen Aal. Aber da kommt eben selten + scheu (sonst wären sie nicht so alt in befischten Gewässern) zusammen.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht sicher ob es Karausche oder Giebel war, aber in den letzten Jahren hatte ich ein paar davon. Keine Massen, aber beim Hegefischen ab Trecktief hatte ich zwei Jahre hintereinander einen zwischen 2 und 3 Pfund, und auch beim Spinnfischen hatte ich mal einen im Kanal gehakt.
> http://


 
 Ungewöhnlich schwer für eine Karausche.
 Bleibt nicht einmal 1% Wahrscheinlichkeit das das Karauschen waren.


 Lustig die Runde, das man selten vorkommende  Arten nicht fängt ist klar.
 Umgekehrt ist der Fang eines guten Fisches wie beim Massenfisch Döbel oder Rapfen schon ein Zeichen wie schwierig die zu beangeln sind.
 Aber, die wirklich schwer zu fangenden Fische, werden hier kaum auftauchen, auch wenn sie vielleicht zahlreich da sind aber fast nie gefangen und bemerkt werden.
 Wenn tausende Angler da dann vielleicht 10 Fische  im Jahr fangen, berichten Dier dann Biologen erstaunt wie viele Quappen es doch noch dort gebe.
 Andere Fanggeräte ergeben oft auch andere Ergebnisse.:m

 Es gibt so einige Arten, die beim Normalen Angeln kaum an den Haken gehen.


 Oft braucht es dann Kniffe, die aber vielleicht noch nicht immer bekannt sind.
 Lange galten auch Großkarpfen als fast nicht zu fangen.
 Heute praktizieren das auch Anfänger recht erfolgreich, ohne das sie sich groß um Wissen Bemühen müssen.
 Ähnlich ist es wohl auch oft beim Wels.
 Das macht die beiden Fischarten ja zu so beliebten Anfängerfischen.
 Da fängt man auch ohne viel Wissen und Können, kapitale Fische, wenn man sich einige Dinge abschaut.

 Sicher die Extremisten fangen noch besser, aber die haben dann auch wieder den größeren Hintergrund und Ihr aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum besseren Erfolg.


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt ist der Fang eines guten Fisches wie beim Massenfisch Döbel oder Rapfen schon ein Zeichen wie schwierig die zu beangeln sind.



Und jetzt ist wieder die Frage: Was ist Kapital?
Bei uns sind 70er Rapfen an der Tagesordnung und 80er sind auch nicht soooo selten.
Unsere Karpfenangler verfluchen Döbel, nach denen sich jeder Speciman die Fänger lecken würde.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Reg A. (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist wieder die Frage: Was ist Kapital?
> Bei uns sind 70er Rapfen an der Tagesordnung und 80er sind auch nicht soooo selten.
> Unsere Karpfenangler verfluchen Döbel, nach denen sich jeder Speciman die *Fänger *lecken würde.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.



Ihr habt ja Sitten, dass ihr die Fänger ableckt... Aber jedem das seine :q

Zum Thema: Klar kann jeder nur für sich und/oder seine Gewässer sprechen. Wie schon häufig - und jetzt ja auch wieder von dir - geschrieben: bei den einen läuft Fisch X wie am Schnürchen, bei den anderen wird der nur alle Jubeljahre mal in nennenswerten Größen gefangen. Ein gewisser regionenübergreifender Trend lässt sich aber doch langsam ausmachen.


----------



## dark (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Äsche, wenn man kein Fliegenfischer ist...



Äsche hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt (bin auch kein Fliegenfischer).

Trüschen (Quappen) gehören für mich mit zu den schwierigsten Fischen - beinahe schon mystisch... 

Aber wie viele schon festgestellt haben, bestimmt zu einem grossen Teil Gewässer (und Methoden) abhängig... #c


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist wieder die Frage: Was ist Kapital?
> Bei uns sind 70er Rapfen an der Tagesordnung und 80er sind auch nicht soooo selten.
> Unsere Karpfenangler verfluchen Döbel, nach denen sich jeder Speciman die Fänger lecken würde.


kapital ist kapital, genau wie 30° eben 30° sind, aber der eine flucht, während der andere genießt.
nur aufgrund von häufigem vorkommen, oder mangelndem "respekt" gegenüber einem beifang wird ein gewisses maß ja nicht weniger, auch wenn es evtl. an bedeutung verliert.


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



dark schrieb:


> Äsche hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt (bin auch kein Fliegenfischer)
> Aber wie viele schon festgestellt haben, bestimmt zu einem grossen Teil Gewässer (und Methoden) abhängig... #c



So isses (->Thomas)! An dem Äschen-Bach, an den ich ab und zu komme, geht ohne Fliege garnix!So mißtrauisch wie diese Äschen-Zicken sind sonst nur alte Döbel!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> So isses (->Thomas)! An dem Äschen-Bach, an den ich ab und zu komme, geht ohne Fliege garnix!So mißtrauisch wie diese Äschen-Zicken sind sonst nur alte Döbel!



Hallo,

gut, auf Äschen gehe ich nur mit Fliege aber ich finde, alte Aitel/Döbel über 60 cm sind ganz ausgepuffte Kerle und schwierig zu fangen. Ich erwähnte es mal in einem anderen Thread: "wenn man von einer Forelle gesehen wird, zischt die erstmal weg, dann wartet man ein paar Minuten und sie ist wieder da und man kann sie (vielleicht) fangen. Ein großer Aitel schwimmt langsam weg und man bekommt keine zweite Chance mehr". Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (14. November 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Hab den Trööt mal wieder ausgegraben.

z.Z. ist es die Quappe. Hier wurde noch nie eine gefangen, ist aber auch noch nie gezielt drauf geangelt worden. Meine letzte die ich hier in der Gegend gefangen habe war ziemlich klein und es ist 40 Jahre her. Ich weiß aber von den Fischern, dass sie ab und zu mal eine in den Reusen haben. 
Gestern Abend haben wir mit 2 Mann mal wieder einen Versuch gestartet, leider ohne Erfolg. Wir werden es aber noch ein paar mal versuchen, das steht fest. Ab 1.1. ist es dann ja sowieso vorbei, Schonzeit.

Gruß ...


----------



## rippi (20. November 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der wohl in Deutschland am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ist der Schlammpeitzger, habe noch nicht ein Exemplar gefangen. Auch Neunaugen sind kaum ans Band  zu bekommen, aber sind halt auch keine Fische.


----------



## Schmidtler (20. November 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Vom Schlammpeitzger habe ich nur mal gehört, das er bei uns in Hamburg im den Entwässerungs Gräben mit der Senke gefangen Werden kann bzw auch schon wurde. 

Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Der 25kg. Hecht ,Meterzander, 5 Pfund Barsch,und der 3kg. Aal.

Das scheint richtig schwierig zu sein und ist mir persönlich ,leider auch noch
nicht gelungen.


----------



## Afrob (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der am schwierigsten zu fangende Fisch ..??*

Für mich gibt´s zwei:

1) Graser: Wenig Bestand in den meisten deutschen Gewässern und (gerade in Flüssen) muss man ewig und massenhaft Füttern um eine reale Chance zu haben. Wenn man mal einen Biss hat muss man den Fisch dann erstmal haken (betthartes Maul) und dann natürlich noch drillen. Wenn man die Bremse zu hat weil man an einen kleinen Karpfen denkt und er dann plötzlich abgeht ist schonwieder alles vorbei.

2 Goliath Grouper: Aufgrund der Größe reißen sie so dermaßen am Gerät, dass man kaum etwas gegensetzen kann. Dann wickeln sie die Montage um die Felsen und alles reißt ab. Fünf mal versucht und nie einen gelandet.#q

Was auch nicht gerade leicht ist ist Äsche, Schleie und Wels (zumindest im Norden)


----------

